# Super Tuning Pics



## george.maness86

Here are a few pics of the process if any of the DIY guys would like to see to make sure they hit it all.


----------



## george.maness86

and more


----------



## Just One More

*Awesome*

Thanks for the great post. I am just getting into it, and learning as much as I can. Very nice job!


----------



## jtbailey

In the second pic what is all the clear lube all over the inside of reel? 
What kind of lube?


----------



## Scumfrog

Very cool


----------



## george.maness86

jtbailey said:


> In the second pic what is all the clear lube all over the inside of reel?
> What kind of lube?


That is super lube synthetic grease with PTFE. I use that on the inside of the frames and all the gearing. Also on the worm gears on the reels that are true free spool, the others I use the liquid grease from TG Rocket. It really helps with the corrosion as I see alot on the service side so I apply the tools and supplies I have to help my customers avaoid replacing parts in the future. It does not completely eliminate the chance of corrosion but helps slow the process down alot.


----------



## jtbailey

Please excusse my ignorance... but what is a "true free spool" reel??


----------



## george.maness86

jtbailey said:


> Please excusse my ignorance... but what is a "true free spool" reel??


Some reels like the ambassadors and Calcutta 400 and up do not disengage the level wind for casting.


----------



## bubbas kenner

Very nice pics George thanks for posting.I am reel crazy about cleaning reels.


----------



## Rogue Runner

I take reels apart and clean them and replace wore out parts. You show the same thing ? please tell me about super tuning. And the orange sealed ceramic Boca's... DO they need oiling??


----------



## theyallbreak

What did you use to polish the inside of the pinion gear


----------



## cfulbright

Basically super tuning is polishing everything, and normally upgrading the drag washers, bearings, and using high performance oils/grease. Doing all that and you have a better then new reel. 

Ok how do you get all the **** out of the teeth of the gears? Ultra sonic parts cleaner does it all?


----------



## crabtrap

I always wonder why I see pics of reels with grease smeared everywhere on the insides. I hit the cleaned insides with Corrosion X oil and wipe off the excess. It leaves a protective film that lasts. I _lightly_ grease the areas wear parts rub/mesh. Seems to me that all that grease would cause problems without any benefits.


----------



## george.maness86

crabtrap said:


> I always wonder why I see pics of reels with grease smeared everywhere on the insides. I hit the cleaned insides with Corrosion X oil and wipe off the excess. It leaves a protective film that lasts. I _lightly_ grease the areas wear parts rub/mesh. Seems to me that all that grease would cause problems without any benefits.


The light coat of grease will way outlast any coat of oil for a corrosion inhibitor and the only place you apply a little heavier is where the cam runs on the frame. If you are comfortable with taking your reels completely apart every 2-3 months the oil would work. Some people will squirt the corrosion x inside and out of their reel after fishing as part of their cleaning which will help with corrosion but get every where and younger as well not have it super tuned. With oil you run a higher chance of getting it all over the spool shaft and ID of the pinion which will cause friction and eliminate the supertune until you dry both to reduce friction. I am on the service side so I think of the long term and what will be best for the customer to not have a failure between servicings.


----------



## george.maness86

None of the parts were replaced either. All parts were cleaned and polished where needed.


----------



## 19VBAYHAWK

Hello. First time posting anything on here. How much does the super tune cost and is 
their any shimano reel thet benefits more from this type of service?


----------



## george.maness86

19VBAYHAWK said:


> Hello. First time posting anything on here. How much does the super tune cost and is
> their any shimano reel thet benefits more from this type of service?


I charge $30/ea for the supertune on the low pro and round baitcasters. That fee includes a complete breakdown, deep clean, re lube, super tune, reassembly installing upgrades (bearings and drag). When I polish the inside of the pinion I take 4-5 cardboard Q-tips and cut them in half with side cutters. Polish goes on the first one and usually by the time I use them all they are coming out clean getting all the polish residue out. I use a Dremel.


----------



## txorange61

What do you use to polish the brake case?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## george.maness86

txorange61 said:


> What do you use to polish the brake case?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is a pic. I just cut the cone off of the end and coat it with polish.


----------



## txorange61

Is that what you use to do the main and pinion also?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## george.maness86

txorange61 said:


> Is that what you use to do the main and pinion also?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use a bigger one for the main and the pinion. I also use one that is 320 grit scotch brite to clean them up first. I have some stainless wire I cut about 6" long and cut small grooves in it for gripping. I then wrap 0000 steel wool then cotton balls. You can use polish as well but the process takes a little longer to remove all the residue so you don't have problems with friction.


----------



## txorange61

Thanks a lot for all the info!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## george.maness86

No problem


----------



## adpostel

George, how are you getting the brass parts so clean in the US cleaner? I have ran mine on SEVERAL cycles, and can never get my brass parts so clean and shiny? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## george.maness86

adpostel said:


> George, how are you getting the brass parts so clean in the US cleaner? I have ran mine on SEVERAL cycles, and can never get my brass parts so clean and shiny? Any help is appreciated.


US cleaner for 30 [email protected]' with 50/50 CLR water. Then remove and use 320 grit scotch brite wheel for dremel for front and back of main gear. Small wire wheel in dremel for the rest. Then a piece of wire with 0000 steel wool wrapped around to clean inside of pinion then cotton balls wrapped around to retrieve all residue from inside.


----------



## adpostel

george.maness86 said:


> US cleaner for 30 [email protected]' with 50/50 CLR water. Then remove and use 320 grit scotch brite wheel for dremel for front and back of main gear. Small wire wheel in dremel for the rest. Then a piece of wire with 0000 steel wool wrapped around to clean inside of pinion then cotton balls wrapped around to retrieve all residue from inside.


Thanks, I'll give it a shot...


----------



## Drundel

Is that a stock handle for the Citca?


----------



## george.maness86

Drundel said:


> Is that a stock handle for the Citca?


Yes it is a stock handle on a CI200G7.


----------



## Drundel

george.maness86 said:


> Yes it is a stock handle on a CI200G7.


Cool, that might look good on my Cu101B.


----------



## Gonzalo

You did a great job!!!!
I love supertuning reels.
:brew2:


----------



## silverking32

I super tune my curado and chronarchs all the time but can never get the brass that clean how do you do it?


----------



## george.maness86

US cleaner with CLR to remove oxidation and corrosion. Then a 320 grit scotch Brite dremmel attachment then a wire wheel in a dremmel to clean the teeth. Then polish on a dremmel to make it smooth and shine. Then a toothbrush and dawn to clean the excess polish in the teeth after wiping down. Whala it is shinier and smoother then new. Make sure any time you use water to blow dry to avoid water spots. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## george.maness86

Any more questions feel free to ask. It is not a big secret and I am not trying to compete. I just enjoy working on reels so I made it legit by registering it as a business and doing it on the side. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexy1

Good post George. :cheers:

George is a good guy. Highly recommended!


----------



## silverking32

I have a few more questions. where can you get the synthetic lube and grease that you use? Also what is the CLR that you are referring to?


----------



## george.maness86

CLR is a household cleaner that you can get pretty much anywhere. It is for calcium, lime, and rust. It also works good in showers and bathtubs. The cals I use for drag washers I get from smooth drag in California (same place for drag washers) and the super lube synthetic grease with PTFE I get from eBay. Super lube has a website but I never tried to set up the wholesale account with them. I usually buy the bigger orders of super lube of at least 6 tubed or more. I also bought 10 or so serenges of the same and just refill them as I use them. The cals I bought the 1 lb bucket so I refill my 3 small containers as I use them. I can also refill local people while I am home if needed. I don't have containers for the cals but if you bring your own we can do that. I may start looking into trying to set up a wholesale account with super lube but their website just seemed like they need BULK quantities (100 or more) I will contact them and find out.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## silverking32

what is the US cleaner you are referring to? and also what kind of polish do you use?


----------



## silverking32

also what do you mean by cals?


----------



## trout250

us cleaner is an ultra sonic cleaner and cals is a brand of drag grease


----------



## george.maness86

trout250 said:


> us cleaner is an ultra sonic cleaner and cals is a brand of drag grease


Exactly. I use both semichrome and flitz.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## silverking32

*about polish*

What type and brand of polish do you use?


----------



## george.maness86

silverking32 said:


> What type and brand of polish do you use?


I use both semichrome and flitz. Just depends on which one I grab first.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## silverking32

Thanks i appreciate all the help. I am always trying to learn new things about my reels. I have always used shimano oil for the bearings. Is there another oil that is better to use?


----------



## george.maness86

silverking32 said:


> Thanks i appreciate all the help. I am always trying to learn new things about my reels. I have always used shimano oil for the bearings. Is there another oil that is better to use?


I use either boca's lightning lube or oust.


----------

